
China is investigating FedEx after it diverted packages to the United States - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/finance/news/china-is-investigating-fedex-after-it-diverted-packages-to-the-united-states/ar-AAChFK3
======
nullwasamistake
This keeps getting re-posted. It's likely thousands of packages are sent to
the wrong place every day, Hauwei is complaining to the chinese government
about (2) misrouted boxes. This is a non story.

~~~
luckylion
I agree that it's likely a non-story, but the number of packages isn't the
relevant part. Every delivery service misroutes, damages or loses packages,
that's normal. If it's done on purpose, it's something very different.

I doubt that they'd openly show the tracking to the customer, though. If US
intelligence wanted to check the contents, they'd likely just do it somewhere
in FedEx's local facility.

~~~
nullwasamistake
Yes. The tracking number showed the package was in the US. That's why this is
a non-story. FedEx is also a US based private company. Not all shipping pairs
are point to point, it would totally make sense for rare routes to exchange
mail at a US hub.

I'm not sure why this story is getting traction in major publications, the
premise is rediculous. It's like shipping through Royal mail and complaining
your package to Asia stopped in the UK

